# 3-D Taster



## MattM (Nov 23, 2019)

I have a 3-D Taster, had it for years.  I bought it for $25.00 at a flea market or garage sale.  I was surprised to learn they cost around $400.00 new.

So I used it to tram my mill.  When I loosened the collet it fell out and crashed on the table breaking the sensor and plastic guide.

Any ideas on where I could send it for repair?


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 23, 2019)

I have microscope like thingy that goes on the spindle that can accurately center cross hairs at 60 power for a $7 at swapmeet goes for around the same price. Things I could not have any other way. I hope you can work out a fix for your tool


----------



## benmychree (Nov 23, 2019)

Hope it is a tester rather than a taster --- they are harder to come by ---


----------



## MattM (Nov 23, 2019)

It is a Taster not a Tester. That is not a typo.


benmychree said:


> Hope it is a tester rather than a taster --- they are harder to come by ---


i


----------



## MattM (Nov 23, 2019)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> I have microscope like thingy that goes on the spindle that can accurately center cross hairs at 60 power for a $7 at swapmeet goes for around the same price. Things I could not have any other way. I hope you can work out a fix for your tool



I have one of those "thingys".  It came with a bunch of tools I bought at a garage sale. Never knew what it was or how to use it until I happened to see it in passing on You-Tube.  Slill haven't used it.  But I will.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 23, 2019)

Please explain how a device can taste rather than test?????


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 23, 2019)

There is a "repair" thread on this web forum for woodworkers that is quite extensive that might help and if you take a few minutes to register you can see the pictures too.





__





						A "make Lemonade" moment (I bought a lemon)
					

Having long admired the 3D tasters that some members have I lashed out and bought one on German Ebay. However, when it arrived it became apparent that



					www.woodworkforums.com


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 24, 2019)

benmychree said:


> Please explain how a device can taste rather than test?????


Don't know why they call them tasters either. Google Haimer taster and you'll see many examples.  I have one for my Tormach.  Really nice for finding an edge or surface. Bring it into contact and the needle starts moving like a dial indicator.  Go two complete turns on the dial and I'm right on the edge. No plugging in +/- 0.100 on the dro, simply zero out.  It's basically a dial indicator that works in all 3 axes, probe tip has a radius of two turns on the dial with adequate travel to do 4 or 5 turns.

Not adding anything else, but I have a passive probe which does the same thing, just not quite as accurate as the taster (~+/- 0.002" accuracy with the probe).  It's really quick to (for the Tormach) throw in tool 99, move off a corner, and hit the "Find Corner" button in PathPilot and the machine takes over from there.  Touches the probe to find the rough edge, then repeats at a slower feed rate and sets the X/Y.  Z works the same way, just set the probe over the material and hit the "Set Z height" button.  Probe drops until it trips, repeats at a slower rate and zeros out Z.

I've used my taster to find the center of a round boss and/or hole too.  Set on the edge of the boss in the X near center for Y.  Deflect the needle 0.020" in the X, then move slowly in Y back/forth to find the high point.  Zero out Y at the high point and repeat in X.  Usually go back to check Y a second time.  Or again, with the passive probe, set it in the hole or next to the round boss and hit a button on the control.

Bruce


Ad from Travers Tool


----------



## MattM (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone know where to send it for repair?


----------



## DAT510 (Nov 24, 2019)

If it’s a Haimer I believe you can send it to them.

Nyccnc has a nice YouTube video on how the 3D tasters work and how he repaired his after a crash.






He also has a video on making replacement tips.


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 24, 2019)

Welcome to the club... it happens to all of us eventually. Before you go through the ordeal of returning for repairs it may only need a new probe tip. They are designed to break off, protecting or at least limiting damage to the mechanism itself. Simply unscrew the remaining tip and screw on a new one. They are roughly $75 IIR
Not cheap but certainly less than a new one or the cost of sending it in.
There’s a Haimer location in Villa Park IL


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 24, 2019)

Here’s a link to replacement tips. These may be knockoffs im not sure but you can google your options.





						Haimer 80.365.20 Short Probe, 0.2" (5.08 mm) Tip Diameter: Test Probes: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Haimer 80.365.20 Short Probe, 0.2" (5.08 mm) Tip Diameter: Test Probes: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com


----------



## francist (Nov 24, 2019)

I believe the word stems from German and relates to "touch" or "tactile".


----------



## MattM (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm not sure it's a Haimer.  It says "Aerospace".  Nowhere do I see Haimer.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 24, 2019)

You can try and give Long Island Indicator a call - http://www.longislandindicator.com/ 

-Ron


----------

